# Implantation Bleeding?



## blessed.mommy (Feb 23, 2009)

I am on CD22 and had some light brownish pink discharge when I wiped. I am not due to start a period for about another week...Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Sounds like the implantation bleeding I had with my current pregnancy!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like implantation bleeding to me, too. That's what I had for my 3rd and 4th pregnancies.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

That is exactly what I had with both DD1 and DD2.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

This is what I am having now too. It's lasted several days already. I'm wondering if it might be implantation bleeding. Anybody know how long ib generally lasts?


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am also suspecting IB. I have very regular 27-28 day cycles and was very surprised to see pink mixed in with CM on CD 17/DPO 4 (i've never had that before) with more brownish spotting (only when I wipe, sorry for TMI) from CD 19 till today. Expecting AF DPO 10-12. I'm experiencing some distinct preggo symptoms that has left me in the obsessing "what if" mode. DH and I are planning to get a puppy, while we think about conceiving.


----------

